# Temperament of a Singapore Blue?



## New@this (Dec 20, 2007)

i recently just got a cobalt blue.. and is super aggressive... if i get a singapore.. i heard it is nicer and you can handle it with no harm of all..


----------



## xgrafcorex (Dec 20, 2007)

there is no guarantee you won't get bit..even when it comes to docile Ts you've handled before.  it depends on the spider, and how you go about picking it up and handling it.  in general though..i would assume the Haplo would be the less friendly of the two..but again, it just depends.

edit, i don't know how long you've been into the hobby, but it might be a better idea to get a species that is considered more docile and get used to handling that way.  usually they aren't as fast and aren't as prone to bite..it still happens though.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 20, 2007)

New@this said:


> you can handle it with no harm of all..


Like the other person said, this is NEVER true. Even the laziest, most tolerant G. rosea in the world may just up and decide it doesn't feel like letting you poke at it.


----------



## GartenSpinnen (Dec 20, 2007)

Wherever you heard that, its CRAP. C. sp "blue" or "Singapore blue" is a fast and skittish species that can be very quick to be defensive. I certainly would not recommend handling it if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## sick4x4 (Dec 20, 2007)

depending on where you get them...chris at krazy8's, has some of the most docile blues i have ever seen..i have been in his house and held a few including several pokie species.... sooo to say that all are skid-dish:liar:  is well not true...heres one we had a BBQ that people were holding..shes a beauty and from chris


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 20, 2007)

Damn, sick pics man!

Makes me wanna get one..


----------



## Pestilence (Dec 21, 2007)

wouldnt touch that with a 10-foot paint brush....


----------



## sick4x4 (Dec 21, 2007)

just a side note!!!!!!!  though i do not endorse handling.... remember T's in general are unique, in that their temperaments from one to another is extremely different..and like stated above..i would only allow this with experienced hobbyists, who know what to look out for if the situation turned ugly...so unless you know the ques of a defensive t and how to react to them..i would recommend you not handle them, for the sake of both hobbyist and T....other than that enjoy 

wayne


----------



## Snipes (Dec 21, 2007)

boy has she got some legs!


----------



## whitehaze2008 (Dec 21, 2007)

*hum*

i almost got this spider....
the color is AMAZING but....the body and the total lack of bushy hairs makes this spider look like a 80yr old tarantula on kemo


----------



## josh_cloud (Dec 21, 2007)

i've got a 4" juvie that is a spaz.great one minute, flying across the room the next. guess it's the t itself, maybe it'll chill out when its an old lady like that one!


----------



## Scorpendra (Dec 21, 2007)

my 4-5" beauty bares her fangs at everything, even water.


----------



## Morkelsker (Dec 21, 2007)

The one I saw was one of the worse agressive T's I've ever seen. It seems that there is some of them who are docile, it can depend on many things.


----------



## scolex (Dec 21, 2007)

Ever since I got my sling I think I have seen its foot once. It came out of its flower pot once to shed that I missed


----------



## arachnofein909 (Dec 21, 2007)

in my experience it's all on the individual T's and there temperment.


----------



## Vinnyg253 (Feb 13, 2011)

I have never seen what I would call aggression out of any T.  What I have seen is defensiveness, some are more.  Most of the Blue's I've seen are very apt to defend themselves at the drop of a hat, but that cant be said for all of them.  What I would say to you is, from recomendation, T's like this are best left inside thier enclosure, they feel safe, and you in the process remain safe and bite free.


----------



## Merfolk (Feb 13, 2011)

In my experience, it's a Cobalt Blue that went arboreal, and mine were ill tempered. Very bitey nonetheless...


----------



## Poxicator (Feb 13, 2011)

I rehoused my female last recently, struck at the ruler over 10 times, refused to move and held her strike stance for about half hour.
A day after rehousing she laid a sac!

If you think they look bad in that pic, just wait til you see them when they go dark, losing the blue almost completely. Personally I think they're "striking" tarantula


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 13, 2011)

Waking up the dead, this thread was over 4 years old, lol. 

I shall contribute though.

My buddies Singapore is completely evil, she will try to bite the air if it crosses her path. Then you watch videos of the same species being held on Youtube, etc with just a show of speed and not fangs.

My friend bred his (after 3 males ) and has offered me a selected a few females or pairs when they get to the sex identification age, about two more molts or so. 

Cannot wait, or can I , lol.


----------



## BatGirl (Feb 13, 2011)

*return of the walking dead*



> Waking up the dead, this thread was over 4 years old, lol.


I *love *this forum 

But on a side note, I mentioned 'aggressive' about my Burmese cobalt blue and got mobbed by every lurker in this forum... the best description for an *aggressive* tarantula is to use the word: *H O S T I L E* 

... or, one could just be cute and say 'hella deadly!' 

(I REALLY do love this forum ~ mainly 'cause it seems to be the only tarantula forum available anymore that hasn't been crashed out, hacked, toasted, etc. - just makes you wonder about why it hasn't, unless... just coincidence, or control freaks making sure that - naw!)


----------



## ZergFront (Feb 13, 2011)

BatGirl said:


> 'cause it seems to be the only tarantula forum available anymore that hasn't been crashed out, hacked, toasted, etc. - just makes you wonder about why it hasn't, unless... just coincidence, or control freaks making sure that - naw!)


 Not to mention, it's not a ghost town like at least one forum I was on. Get maybe, I don't know, two or three new threads a day.

 Get used to seeing maybe one or a few legs most times. Lampropelma aren't exactly the type to come out and announce their arrival to the world. On the other hand, boy do they love fast food!


----------



## Suidakkra (Feb 14, 2011)

ZergFront said:


> Not to mention, it's not a ghost town like at least one forum I was on. Get maybe, I don't know, two or three new threads a day.


Off topic, but yeah that's what drawn me to arachnoboards. There are more experienced persons here, and it does not have that Xbox Game Forum vibe to it. 

The first forum I visited had one person from the Netherlands that would keep threads alive by having conversations with his girlfriend in the thread. 

So, yeah.


----------



## Bosing (Feb 14, 2011)

My juvenile L. viol is always shy.  She'd make up a wall of cocopeat mixed with her web to make sure nobody sees her beaty...


----------



## Mez (Feb 14, 2011)

Ive only ever seen a few of these in real life. VERY fast, skittish, and unpredictable. I dont handle Ts, but if i did, this wouldnt be one id like to pluck out of its burrow.


----------



## Johnny1320 (Feb 14, 2011)

damn how big is that one in the pic?


----------

